# Is LMGTFY allowed on GBAtemp?



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

For those who don't know what LMGTFY is, it's a site designed for telling n00bs how to google (LMGTFY stands for 'let me google that for you').

So for example, if someone was looking for a pony, you'd make a LMGTFY link, maybe use tinyurl, and then mask it like so:
Here are some ponies






I'm just wondering if we're allowed to use this to tell people to use Google to find illegal material, or just any material that the user could've found with a quick Google search.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 27, 2010)

You spoiled the fun out of misdirecting noobs.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 27, 2010)

I suppose if we got technical, if you provided a tinyurl that redirected to a lmgtfy, that then redirects to a google search list that provides rom sites, you yourself would be guilty of linking to rom sites?


----------



## MadClaw (Jul 27, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I suppose if we got technical, if you provided a tinyurl that redirected to a lmgtfy, that then redirects to a google search list that provides rom sites, you yourself would be guilty of linking to rom sites?



Do you really have to ask that dude? come on be real


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I suppose if we got technical, if you provided a tinyurl that redirected to a lmgtfy, that then redirects to a google search list that provides rom sites, you yourself would be guilty of linking to rom sites?


This is kinda why I'm wondering about this. Because technically, you're telling them how to use Google, and then typing "DS ROMs" for them. But if you see it as just linking, then it's basically the same as what you just said. I'm just wondering about the mods' view of this, and if we can tinyurl LMGTFY to DS ROMs within the rules.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 27, 2010)

Best to be safe and not do it for that purpose.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 27, 2010)

hmm, it is technically linking to rom sites/whatever illegal material is being searched...so therefore I see it as against the rules, but thats just my opinion.

Off topic: what did I do to get two ribbons and a little message that says advanced Member??


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> hmm, it is technically linking to rom sites/whatever illegal material is being searched...so therefore I see it as against the rules, but thats just my opinion.Well, that's your opinion. I'm just wondering about the mods' opinions.
> QUOTE(gifi4 @ Jul 27 2010, 12:32 AM) Off topic: what did I do to get two ribbons and a little message that says advanced Member??


You have 50 posts. Notice how I have 3 red ribbons, and that's because I have posted more than 2000 times.
For some reason, I have a high postcount, but barely anyone knows me. I have no idea why.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 27, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did this once.

i put in DS DOWNLOAD in the lmgtfy. idk what happend to the thread though. prolly got locked. but got no warns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, your giving out ideas on how to link files. i think this will eventually get against the rules here.


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2010)

Not allowed.

You're basically linking them directly to illegal files which goes against our rules. If used for another purpose such as linking to legal material then it should be ok, although it'd be nicer if you just linked them directly to said material then.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

Though it should be said that LMGTFY is usually thought of as an asshole response which many of us have seen enough times to be very tired of it.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Not allowed.
> 
> You're basically linking them directly to illegal files which goes against our rules. If used for another purpose such as linking to legal material then it should be ok, although it'd be nicer if you just linked them directly to said material then.


Okay, I understand.

But I have a question. If somebody asks an incredibly stupid question and everyone's posting facepalm pictures or something, is it fine to post a LMGTFY link to answer?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 27, 2010)

not if he is asking for download for illegal stuff


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, of course


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

Just don't be surprised if the LMGTFY post gets trashed. 

We get reports on these and other similarly insulting responses every single day.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

What if the LMGTFY is actually more helpful than all of the other posts combined?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

In that rare case, I'd try to close the thread with the LMGTFY as the final statement.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

If you use it people would assume you're a big dickhead with problems accepting that people don't know stuff.

Just saying.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> If you use it people would assume you're a big dickhead with problems accepting that people don't know stuff.
> 
> Just saying.



That exactly.

If you use LMGTFY you are just being a patronising asshole, and are not offering any real help or adding anything to the discussion. I would fully support a policy of trashing any post containing it.


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

I think LMGTFY links have their place in the same way people yell at posts asking what good games there are for ___. In example, a topic is created for a post asking what the gamecube controller looks like. Why can't we be patronizing assholes to people who expect others to google search an image for them instead of doing it themselves?

Awkward example, but I gotta get to work soon, so you know.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

For those who don't know what LMGTFY is, it's a site designed for telling n00bs how to google (LMGTFY stands for 'let me google that for you').

So for example, if someone was looking for a pony, you'd make a LMGTFY link, maybe use tinyurl, and then mask it like so:
Here are some ponies






I'm just wondering if we're allowed to use this to tell people to use Google to find illegal material, or just any material that the user could've found with a quick Google search.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 27, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Not allowed.
> 
> You're basically linking them directly to illegal files which goes against our rules. If used for another purpose such as linking to legal material then it should be ok, although it'd be nicer if you just linked them directly to said material then.


And linking to an auto-reply email containing illegal files isn't "basically linking them directly to illegal files"?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with LMGTFY responses myself, but it's pretty obvious that you shouldn't use it to link to anything you shouldn't link to directly.

In threads asking totally stupid questions then it gives them quite a stern message.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I don't really have a problem with LMGTFY responses myself, but it's pretty obvious that you shouldn't use it to link to anything you shouldn't link to directly.
> 
> In threads asking totally stupid questions then it gives them quite a stern message.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Speculant (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you know how many people on here actually get their game ROMs in a 100% legal fashion?

I'm thinking no more than five.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Though it should be said that LMGTFY is usually thought of as an asshole response which many of us have seen enough times to be very tired of it.



To be fair, not googling your queston yourself before asking is usually a lazy thing to do, and deserving of an asshole response. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 30, 2010)

I never though LMGTFY was so hated. I never minded getting one just because I think of it as funny. Very well then.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Here. Let's simplify this. LMGTFY is a meme.

From the rules:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; and nothing but images/emoticons *or internet memes* are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!



Furthermore, "what if someone does something stupid, can i do something stupid?"

I suppose if two wrongs make a right... then, absolutely!
But that's not how it works here. So no. It's not cool.


----------



## Raiser (Jul 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this. But then again, you're making yourself just as useless as the OP's question.

But I would assume that doing something like:
"LMGTFY 

First link."

And actually leading him to a solution would be fine.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 1, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd really like to hear some justification on this. And also, directly linking to NUSAD, which can download illegal cIOS WADs directly. Why not just make a downloader which auto-downloads ROMs or warez of other kinds, as it seems thats OK?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROM LINKS are not available on GBATemp. You are essentially masking the URL twice, so I wouldn't do it if I were you.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 1, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I'd really like to hear some justification on this. And also, directly linking to NUSAD, which can download illegal cIOS WADs directly. Why not just make a downloader which auto-downloads ROMs or warez of other kinds, as it seems thats OK?


Don't ask me, I never understood that myself (I was against the "email to get files" thing from start, though others seem to have no problems with it) ...

As for NUSAD, it claims to be able to reconstruct cIOS WADs legally (by downloading the IOS from NUSD, then altering it).


----------



## grubbymitts (Aug 1, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Okay, I understand.
> 
> But I have a question. If somebody asks an incredibly stupid question and everyone's posting facepalm pictures or something, is it fine to post a LMGTFY link to answer?



Answered



sorry couldn't resist


----------



## SifJar (Aug 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Don't ask me, I never understood that myself (I was against the "email to get files" thing from start, though others seem to have no problems with it) ...
> 
> As for NUSAD, it claims to be able to reconstruct cIOS WADs legally (by downloading the IOS from NUSD, then altering it).


OK I didn't know NUSAD did it legally...Still, as it stands, there appears to be no real reason why there can't be, say, an auto-reply email address which will send links to a couple of ROM sites or whatever...


----------



## Speculant (Aug 1, 2010)

people that don't google before they ask a question shouldn't even deserve a LMGTFY link.


----------

